# Wired Nvidia 3D vision Glass



## bubusam13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys, where can I purchase Wired Nvidia 3D vision Glass ? I m unable to find them locally and online. Wireless is available but I need the wired one.


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2015)

Not available in India.


----------

